# drivers station...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ok... So I decided to make "real" drivers stations for my little track.
Here is a pair of pictures from the first one:

















And yes... Bob Villia does fear me....:lol: 

Scott


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

noddaz said:


> And yes... Bob Villia does fear me....:lol:
> 
> Scott


Hehe. "Scott - the Bob Villia of slot cars".  

I raced on a track in Portland, OR at Raceway USA that had that style of hook-ups. Worked good. The track was a "Silky" built by the Silknetter (sp?) brothers. 

GP


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*This style of drivers station*

I have seen different comments and ideas for drivers stations and somewhere along the way I decided (since children do play on my track) that I didn't want threaded studs sticking up to jab or poke someone.
I have seen this type of setup on tracks online and decided to make some myself...
BTW, the station that looks black is actually navy blue...
And I still have to outline each opening with white black and red.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, you've moved me... later i'll try to post some pix of my rinky dink Rube Goldberg drivers' stations... just for laughs...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*rinky dink Rube Goldberg ?*

Funny thing...


> rinky dink Rube Goldberg


 This is kind of how I feel about these.. :lol: 

But I have a plan for the color coded rings around each opening for the controller wires.
2" PVC pipe... I will buy a short section, cut some sections off about 1/2 inch thick and paint the edge the correct color. Then I will insert the pipe section into the hole of the drivers station and epoxy it into place...
I am working this thing way to much.... 
I also need to add a fuse and maybe a switch for the brake wire... 
And maybe a reverse switch...:lol: 
And....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

noddaz said:


> Funny thing... This is kind of how I feel about these.. :lol:


You don't understand. Yours are like professional-grade. I bring cheezy to new heights (depths?)

They started out as a couple of these:



















So after a little hacking et cetera, here's what I got:










And they open for easy servicing (lol):










Basement engineering at its finest!

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Hey, it works! But...*

Hey Rick, what you have there works!
But one question...
How can you stand all those cars in the second picture staring at you? :lol: 
I would worry about Lightning McQueen in the middle of the night...
He looks a bit "shifty"...


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Why not just Pop 1.5" holes in that 3/4" fascia Board, add a piece of 1/4" plywood on the inside with 3/8" bolt holes and mount your bolts recessed into the 3/4" fascia so it doesnt stick out (cut off bolt flush with fascia Board)??
Make a circle template and Paint around outside of Hole, OR use colored styrene glued around hole with contact cement. Temporary fix would be to just DAB COLORED PAINT on the BOLT ENDS

Seems to me ya'll are going about things the hard way............But hey, ive been known to do that myself on occassion


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*That works too...*

That works too...
And it sounds like about the same amount of work for what I am doing now...
I will keep that sort of thing in mind. Maybe the next rack... lol
Scott


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Scott.....

Outstanding work.Those look great!!!!!! Keep the pics coming as you progress.

I just stuck the brass connection screws through the table for each driver station,and then put a small "shelf" underneath each station.I did itso that peoples pants wouldnt shred should they hit the brass connectors,so that there was a place to put your controller if you wanted to put it down,and as a place to put your drink,or your piece of sandpaper,or anything else you ight need while racing.

Someday I'll paint them to match the lane color.

Mike


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

noddaz said:


> That works too...
> And it sounds like about the same amount of work for what I am doing now...
> I will keep that sort of thing in mind. Maybe the next rack... lol
> Scott


Biggest reason for doing recessed stuff is in case Rooms tight, particularly for aisles where 2 people cant pass each other comfortably (we run into this alot in Model railroading and i'll have this situation in my Slot room)

Drink Holders????? You cant drink a beer and race at the same time.If you cant make it through a race without a drink, I suggest rigging a waterbag with drinking tube mounted in your Helmet 
Drinks are for the lounge area.........Endurance Racers Better come prepared   

Red = Stop
Yellow = Ready
Green = Hold On to the Bar!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i agree drinks and slot car tracks dont mix just like stools around the track come on you can stand for three mins guys


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

okracer said:


> i agree drinks and slot car tracks dont mix just like stools around the track come on you can stand for three mins guys


I agree.Thats why I put the small shelves under my drivers stations.Keeps everyone from placing anything on the track table not just drinks.Andit wouldnt be beer or any other alcoholic beverage at my track anyways.Gave the stuff up many years ago.

 Mike


----------

